# epirb



## eisk (Dec 12, 2009)

hey guys

so i have been doing alot of off shore work the last few months and saftey has come to mind a few times. Anyway to cut the rubbish out... GME mt400 Epirbs are now around the 300 mark i picked mine up today and thought id let everyone know they have come down in price.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Where did you buy the GME?


----------



## eisk (Dec 12, 2009)

a small boating shop around the corner from mine but bcf and most big retailers are all at that price


----------

